# aiptasia and clownfish



## gloom

Is it possible for an aiptasia anemone to kill a clownfish?


----------



## nismo driver

gloom said:


> Is it possible for an aiptasia anemone to kill a clownfish?


not likely but im going to venture to say nothing is impossible.. it wouldnt kill it from stinging it but if it were large enough and the clown fish small enough and weak enough maybe it could eat it but its highly unlikely. aptsia pose more of a threat to other corals and small inverts.


----------



## gloom

gloom said:


> Is it possible for an aiptasia anemone to kill a clownfish?


I ask because i read a post from another site where the guy said He woke up one morning to find his clownfish being eaten by aiptasia, i didn't think it was possible. I'm guessing a clownfish wouldn't host an aiptasia?? Now i'm a little worried so i'll probably take steps to control numbers. Thanks for the response.


----------



## assclown

prob was not aptasia, but something else.....if you have aptasia, thread fined butterfly fish does wonders...
i started getting them when i first set up.


----------



## Chapz

I doubt it was the aiptasia that killed the clown fish but sucks its dead now.
Get urself a peppermint shrimp and hope it eats the aiptasia. 
I got a couple of the peppermint shrimps and i already noticed a drop in aiptasia.
Copperband butterfly fish is just as useful, or thats what i've read upon.


----------



## rchan11

Get rid of all the aiptasia or they will take over the tank. I use "Elimi-Aiptas" by Tropic Marin and it's the best out there.


----------



## nismo driver

Joes juice is also considered one of the beter products however yuo can also just use kalk paste to nuke them..


----------



## Chapz

Anyone try using heated lemon juice?


----------



## nismo driver

Chapz said:


> Anyone try using heated lemon juice?


not that i am aware of but i belive ultimately the theory is that you are blasting it with either a very acidic or very basic ph to kill it off, so for example concentrated kalkpaste would have a very high ph..


----------

